# A half brag*



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

We have been waiting for this groom appointment with Bailey for like two months. We got there today, armed with the prong and a muzzle, and into the pet store we went, with my anxiety on a bit too high, but all was well. I put him in a heel before we went in, and got him prepared. And behold, just as the sliding doors open; a barking husky looking thing. I corrected on the prong before he got fixated, telling him “no.” and we carried on walking to the back of the store where the groomers was located. He also ignored two more pomeranians as we went! There was a lady talking to the groomer when we went in, so I put him in a down (he listened the first time as well!) and we waited. Afterwards, we went in. They asked us to take the prong off (as they’re not allowed to have one in the grooming place) and they took him into the back. We waited for a good five-ten minutes before we went in the car to get food…
but (here comes the half part of the brag) we get a call saying that he would not go in the bath tub, and he was backing up and slamming himself into the crates. So we turned around, and went back to him. I tried to put him in the bath myself (because he’s completely fine with it at home, and will just go using “up”) but he was definitely stressed and we decided not to go along with the groom. I had to get some stuff for my rabbits while we were in the shop, so while trying to go fairly quickly (to not push my luck) we got the stuff. Spent maybe twenty minutes in there, saw three more dogs, ignored with a quick correction, and sat, stood and spun for treat at the checkout.
Overall, no reactions at all! Not even a growl. But now I need to figure out where I can find a grooming bath to train him with. It was _supposed to be_ his first professional groom, so I imagine the approach of, let’s try to shove him in a metal bathtub probably wasn’t too great. But yeah, another thing to work on (this is sounding less and less like a brag as we go) 😅


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like he did great! Just a few issues to work out, no big thing.
Maybe ask if you can drop in just for a visit and put him in the tub yourself? Not a bath, just in and out with lots of treats.
I get testy when strangers try and shove me into bath tubs.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds like you two did great! Sabi has a good idea on how to practice:-


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Sounds like you did great, here we have carwashes with dog bath/grooming stations. You have to do the work yourself but would be a great spot if there are any where you are to practice.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s really good - I’d way rather have the win on the non-reactivity than the bath/grooming. Well done Bailey.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Good bailey!

But another bath?
How often are you bathing him? With a GSD, too often is too often....unless they're filthy, a couple of times a year is sufficient.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

sounds like he did GREAT!
You can be very proud of him and his 'trainer'.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Sounds like he did great! Just a few issues to work out, no big thing.
> Maybe ask if you can drop in just for a visit and put him in the tub yourself? Not a bath, just in and out with lots of treats.
> *I get testy when strangers try and shove me into bath tubs.*


Thank you! Yeah, I can imagine that it wasn’t very fun for him, so we will work on it. I’ll definitely see about a little training session before we actually groom him. They do puppy grooms, but they only go up to six months, but it would’ve been better for him.



WNGD said:


> Good bailey!
> 
> But another bath?
> How often are you bathing him? With a GSD, too often is too often....unless they're filthy, a couple of times a year is sufficient.


His last proper dog bath (at home) with shampoo was about four months ago. Other than that, I just spray him with the hose.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Sounds like you two did great! Sabi has a good idea on how to practice:-





Buckelke said:


> sounds like he did GREAT!
> You can be very proud of him and his 'trainer'.





cagal said:


> That’s really good - I’d way rather have the win on the non-reactivity than the bath/grooming. Well done Bailey.


Thank you!! 



finn'smom said:


> Sounds like you did great, here we have carwashes with dog bath/grooming stations. You have to do the work yourself but would be a great spot if there are any where you are to practice.


ah I’ll have a look and see if there are any near me! Thank you!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

First of all well done you and bailey! And If you are taking about the groom room they are notorious for being hit and miss and not being great at handling dog's maybe find an actual independent professional dog groomer with really good reviews and experience, 
have a chat with them over the phone or in person explain your needs for bailey 
Well done though you did so good!!! 😊


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

sometimes it is the style of the tub. We went to one "do it yourself" place and the tubs were easy to get into. At another there were skinny ramps and deep tubs that I had to reach down into. My big-boy did not like those at all, and neither did I. At the last there were steps to a raised tiled area, easy to get up onto and easy to reach all the parts of the dog. Sadly that chained closed, but they had the best dog wash set up I've every used. 

So that may be part of the groomer's issue, The style of wash basin.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe try treats next time?

And you have RABBITS with your GSD?? Wow, a rabbit would last about 5 minutes in my house! Eska is fine with the cat, but any other critters are considered prey!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

happyblond said:


> First of all well done you and bailey! And If you are taking about the groom room they are notorious for being hit and miss and not being great at handling dog's maybe find an actual independent professional dog groomer with really good reviews and experience,
> have a chat with them over the phone or in person explain your needs for bailey
> Well done though you did so good!!! 😊


Thank you! Yeah, I’m going to look for an independent place, but I’m not too sure if I have one nearby.




car2ner said:


> sometimes it is the style of the tub. We went to one "do it yourself" place and the tubs were easy to get into. At another there were skinny ramps and deep tubs that I had to reach down into. My big-boy did not like those at all, and neither did I. At the last there were steps to a raised tiled area, easy to get up onto and easy to reach all the parts of the dog. Sadly that chained closed, but they had the best dog wash set up I've every used.
> 
> So that may be part of the groomer's issue, The style of wash basin.


Thank you! They had one like this (see picture) with a small step on it. I’m going to try a few more places, at least training and getting comfortable with it, if not a bath.




Sunsilver said:


> Maybe try treats next time?
> 
> And you have RABBITS with your GSD?? Wow, a rabbit would last about 5 minutes in my house! Eska is fine with the cat, but any other critters are considered prey!


Yeah, I definitely will. I didn’t have any on hand, at the time. And the groomers offered him milk bones which he turned his nose up at. And yes, three rabbits! Bailey is mostly still training with them, and is mostly asked to lay down (though he can choose to go away if he wants).


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Prey drive is one of the hardest to tone down since it's part instinct, part genetics bred into them for generations and part fun! You're taking a dog that's literally bred to chase and bite and trying to teach them not to chase and bite ....


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Well done Bailey! Your rabbit is adorable! Nadja is pretty indifferent to my rabbit now that she’s learned that she’s off the menu


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

yes, that wash tub was the kind that my big-boy really struggled with. 
this was my favorite. the side next to the camera had wide steps to go up and down









New video by Car2ner







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Good job! That's super awesome to hear since I'm also a young and struggling first time GSD owner,(unless you aren't then whoops lol) nice to see someone being so responsible for a change and getting such good results, good on both of you! 

Your dog is absolutely gorgeous btw, do you have more pictures of him? I adore his coloring


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> Good job! That's super awesome to hear since I'm also a young and struggling first time GSD owner,(unless you aren't then whoops lol) nice to see someone being so responsible for a change and getting such good results, good on both of you!
> 
> Your dog is absolutely gorgeous btw, do you have more pictures of him? I adore his coloring


Thank you! Yes, Baileys my first own dog (in a way. My dad has a dog, but I don’t live with him). He’s loads of trouble, but I’m figuring it out, and he’s going to be awesome (I have to tell myself on the daily aha). I’m always told that the first 24 months are the hardest, so we’ll ride them out - training, playing and crying (evidently) 🙈

Also, pictures of Bailey are always available 😌


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Thank you! Yes, Baileys my first own dog (in a way. My dad has a dog, but I don’t live with him). He’s loads of trouble, but I’m figuring it out, and he’s going to be awesome (I have to tell myself on the daily aha). I’m always told that the first 24 months are the hardest, so we’ll ride them out - training, playing and crying (evidently) 🙈
> 
> Also, pictures of Bailey are always available 😌
> View attachment 580502
> ...


He is one of the prettiest dogs I've ever seen oh my gosh! I absolutely adore sables and he's got such a handsome face! I also love the shape of his ears, such an intelligent looking boy too! I'm sure you'll both progress wonderfully, it is hard for a little bUt then you get the little breakthroughs that mean everything, and before you know it you have a wonderful dog who means so much more because of all it took to get him to where he is!

I admire the hard work you've put into him, I don't think I could do it, so luckily I got a very friendly pup, but he still has his moments every now and then bahaha

How big is he btw? He's so nice and broad at such a young age, my boy is still a lanky giraffe😆


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you! 😍
Bailey is actually friendly (for the most part) towards other dogs, just not neutral. He’s just being dumb aha. But yeah, we’ll get there. Slowly but surely!

I’m actually not too sure how much he weighs now. He was last weighed at 5.5 months at 65lb 🙈. He’s never been very lanky though. Always super chunky - a very well-fed chunky baby pup.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Thank you! 😍
> Bailey is actually friendly (for the most part) towards other dogs, just not neutral. He’s just being dumb aha. But yeah, we’ll get there. Slowly but surely!
> 
> I’m actually not too sure how much he weighs now. He was last weighed at 5.5 months at 65lb 🙈. He’s never been very lanky though. Always super chunky - a very well-fed chunky baby pup.
> View attachment 580517


Ah I see, I moreso meant I got a pretty unreactive pup, sorry I worded it a little wrong, wasn't insulting your boy at all! 

And wow he must be a big boy, Charlie was only 69.2 at 11 months lol, but he's still growing upwards right now ...somehow😩

Do you know how tall he is? (Sorry for asking so much I just love learning about other people's dogs bahaha)


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I love the photo of the person with the dirty running shoes and the dog lying down... but ready for more.

That is life with a german shepherd


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> Ah I see, I moreso meant I got a pretty unreactive pup, sorry I worded it a little wrong, wasn't insulting your boy at all!
> 
> And wow he must be a big boy, Charlie was only 69.2 at 11 months lol, but he's still growing upwards right now ...somehow😩
> 
> Do you know how tall he is? (Sorry for asking so much I just love learning about other people's dogs bahaha)


Ah yeah, no worries at all! I didn’t find it insulting.
Each dog is very different, tall and lanky, short and agile, and then whatever Bailey is 🙈
Charlie sounds cool!

I think he’s about 26” or something like that, but I’m not sure if I measured him properly


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

davewis said:


> I love the photo of the person with the dirty running shoes and the dog lying down... but ready for more.
> 
> That is life with a german shepherd


Haha yeah, this was after a four mile walk, and he was still ready for more 😂


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Update!

We were able to take him to a small groomer. And he did get groomed that day (looks the exact same, so it was a £80 training session i suppose). But they did _pause_, before saying that he wasn't the hardest dog they've worked with (in response to my mum). He's been a butthead this week, but I know its because he's been overestimulated. He was able to sit next to a small dog who was also being groomed in the same room without having a cow, so that's good. (Edit: he was also fine when the groomer picked him up to put him in the bath!). I'm not sure if I'd take him again, because he does look the exact same (of course). But it was nice to see what he'd do.


----------

